# 69 GTO door latch problem



## Sniper98G (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a 69 GTO with a drivers side door that does not does not want to open from the inside. Sometimes it will just take a couple pulls and sometimes it does not want to open at all. Opens first time every time from the outside.

I opened up the door expecting to see problems with the linkage from the handle to the latch, but nothing was apparent. Has anyone run into this problem before? Could it be a problem with the latch itself, or should I keep looking at the linkage?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There should be a clip about half-way down the length of the long linkage rod that goes from the inner door handle to the latch mechanism. This clip "ties" the rod to the inner door panel. If it's not there, then what can happen is when you operate the handle the linkage rod "bows" and flexes inside the door instead of pushing on the latch mechanism.

You should be able to see what's going on if you remove the inner door interior trim panel, reinstall the armrest with the door latch, and watch what it does when you operate it with the door closed.

Bear


----------



## Sniper98G (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Sniper98G (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I got back in there and thought I had it. 

The clip you were talking about was kind of popped out of place. I reseated it were it belongs. Unfortunately that did now remedy the issue. 

I tried pulling on the little lever on the latch with my fingers and could not get the latch to pop that way. It looks like this is going to be problem with the latch itself.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well at least now you know. These cars, they do make you "earn" it - don't they?

Bear


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I had the same problem on my drivers door. The splined shaft where the pull handle snaps onto had worn into the pivot housing. So, when you pulled up on the handle, the rod wouldn't move enough to unlatch the door. I had a couple of spare doors plus parts, so I put a used one in. I think they are repoped now.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

the rod in my door was bowed I guess. So I bent it some when channel locks. Works good so far! (rod from inside handle to the latch)


----------



## Sniper98G (Mar 20, 2010)

*Found my problem*

Turns out the latch itself was not my problem. The problem was the door handle relay. Over the years the metal of the housing had bent and worn away until the handle did not pull on the rod hard and strait enough. 

On a side note: it turns out the left door latch on my 69 was from a 70. At some point someone had swapped the latch (or whole door) out with one from a 70. The latches are almost identical but for the interior door lock post attachment. So I had to return the new latch I bought.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

An excellent trouble shoot!.....:cheers Eric


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

BINGO!!! Thats exactly what mine looked like.


----------

